# Trees and wood in Medieval Arabia



## Old Man of the Mountain (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi,
The story I'm writing takes place in Medieval Baghdad, and there are some scenes that take place in the woods. My question is what kind of trees would normally be found there? Also what wood would be commonly used to make furniture (both high-end and low-end) and other amenities?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ankari (Feb 4, 2013)

Here is a link for you to consider

Other than that, remember that Baghdad was the center of the world at one point.  The wealthy would have important a huge variety of fruit trees.  I've been to the Middle East.  It's common to find apple, almond, cherry, lemon, and figs (fig trees are a big deal).  Indigenous fruit would be date and olive trees.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 4, 2013)

Cedar would probably be used for furniture but that would [I guess] be imported from some way away...
The article in the link mentions reeds so they could well be wickerwork furniture if they are the right type of reeds or rushes...


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 6, 2013)

Depending on their proximity and relations with neighboring countries, they might import wood or furniture. However, chairs weren't really as widely used as you might think. Pillows are the answer. Think back to all the images you've seen of middle-eastern cultures, either in movies or books. There are a lot of pillows. Tents filled with pillows, palaces filled with pillows, harems filled with pillows, pillows, and more pillows.

Instead of thrones, it was common for leaders to hold court from large, pillow-covered benches. They would be lying on their side, possibly being fed tasty treats by Wife #29, while their subjects prostrated themselves on the floor.


----------



## Ankari (Feb 7, 2013)

A few things about the above post:

If a ruler had more than one wife, he had four.  The concept of a haram, as suggested, was comprised of concubines who were slaves.  The distinction may be lost on most, but there was a difference.   Once a concubine produced a child, she had two choices: freedom or marriage (if the ruler had less than four wives).

To the point of pillows.   That is a bedouin thing.  For roughly a thousand years the middle east was the center of the world.  So many foreigners arrived, because of trade or to attend a university, that the concept of a chair did not escape the land.

Finally, any ruler that forced their subjects to prostrate themselves to him would find himself decapitated for seeking the status of godhood.

Do not get your information from TV shows or movies.  I can't think of any such program meant to entertain that incorporated facts.


----------



## PlotHolio (Feb 7, 2013)

What are you talking about Ankari? Errol Flynn was the inspiration for both Indiana Jones _and_ Aladdin!


----------

